# what fish can i put with my mollys



## adonis (Mar 12, 2005)

hey people just wondering if anyone can shed some light on what fish would go well in my 100 L tank that has 2 mollys in it?

any advice would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

other livebearers that also prefer hard and alkaline water. But 100L is bit too small for swordtails, I recommend male guppys and platys.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

a piranha...Just kidding. How about some Fancy guppies or platies, maybe a German blue ram or Bolivian ram. or an otto. rummy nose tetras or black skirt tetras.. The combinations are endless just make sure that whatever you choose dosent try to eat your current fish! How about some plants, that would bring a new feeling to your tank. I dunno Just go to the LFS and look around a bit. I'm sure you will come up with something. HTH


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

be careful with mollys as they can be big bullys, ive had mollys kill other fish, plus they like to kiss/suck on other fish....


----------



## adonis (Mar 12, 2005)

yea my molly sucks on the other ones anal fin
i have other little fish in the tank but the mollys chase them when it's feeding time


----------

